
Project Urges Disconnect from Internet for 24 Hours: Seriously Not That Hard - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/08/project-urges-people-to-disconnect-from-the-internet-for-24-hours-which-is-seriously-not-that-hard-you-guys/
======
stephengillie
I went camping this weekend. I'm wifi-only, so about 30 hours without
internet. The hardest part was making sure I downloaded the campsite
directions to my phone.

